# New API Nexx Filters MUSTSEE



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

i found this to be pretty amazing since the only reason ive never went canister is how tedious i found the cleaning to be.

click the red DEMO VIDEO button on the right side of the page!

API® nexx


----------



## CisBackA (Sep 4, 2011)

thats pretty sweet i must say.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

pretty neat for sure, but in all honesty it looks like about the same amount of work as my XP filter takes to clean. Probably a little more costly in the long run as well, being as you have to replace the cartridges in them as opposed to just being able to clean them & put them back in. I do like the extension feature on it tho.


----------



## Sanctum38 (Oct 2, 2011)

K that is bad ass. How much are these goin for?


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

i think the cleaning part will never really be reduced as much as everyone would like for it to be, you probably dont HAVE to replace or even add those cartridges at all. I think my favorite part is the no priming, and while you are cleaning the canister the water is still flowing seems very nice. i hate having to move a canister to a bathtub or sink to open for fear that water will splash everywhere and if i dont close it tightly enough once i go through the work of priming it'll leak ><


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

the part about it running while you are cleaning it scares me lol would be my luck for it to start leaking while I'm in the kitchen cleaning it. Personally I wouldn't like the pump being in the tank either...big eyesore! From what I have found on them, they are pretty reasonably priced. Altho can't seem to find alot of good reviews on them tho. If your interested here's a review from the planted tank , ending with a reply from the API guys. API NEXX Filter Review


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

It looks pretty good..they are $70 on amazon so thats around $140 dollars to filtrate abit more then 100 gallons of water. If you could subsitute some of the media I guess it could be pretty good, though it technically isnt a true canister :0...


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Api finally got a canister..... I gotta say im not too impressed. Lots of gimiky stuff. Most people that need to filter a 100 gallons of water don't mind an extra 10 mins. To take apart a filter, and even prime it. 

Regardless, cool idea!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Great idea, but I'm not a fan of the cartridge concept, it appears they've deliberately made it difficult to add your own media beyond the top tray.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## CisBackA (Sep 4, 2011)

effox said:


> Great idea, but I'm not a fan of the cartridge concept, it appears they've deliberately made it difficult to add your own media beyond the top tray.
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris


if this hobby has taught us anything is that, if it aint suppose to go there we'll figure out a way to make it go there anyways  lol


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That's exactly what I figured out with my biocube. I just figured it would take extra ingenuity to pull of on this one!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Still loving my 4 baskets full of bio-media .
Hate cartridges.


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

While I'll admit the idea of having a modular canister is a neat idea it just seems that they're overcomplicating it. Too many parts to break. Too many seals to make sure not to leak. Too many points of failure IMO. They forgot the KISS rule. I'll stick with my Eheim classics!


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

I like pump in the tank to avoid priming that's about it.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i've only encountered priming issues a couple times with my xp1, good design eliminates the need for an extra pump to prime


----------

